# MISSISSIPI BUD WALL HANGING



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*Mississippi Framed wall hanging picture blog commission*

Met another chap from another online forum, anyways I have made him several smaller woodworking pieces. His mother is a reseller … owns a headshop.
He and his brother made a slate stone patio in his backyard and he wants a wall piece where he hangs out.







​This is my first design attempt. Th blue and yellow version is the official state sign. 
My plan is to cut the letters out of wood and mount them to exterior plywood. Attach them with brass, copper and brass patinated fasteners. Frame will be white oak. ,,, with my arts-and-crafts-style antiqued finish… with several top coats of marine spar varnish.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *Mississippi Framed wall hanging picture blog commission*
> 
> Met another chap from another online forum, anyways I have made him several smaller woodworking pieces. His mother is a reseller … owns a headshop.
> He and his brother made a slate stone patio in his backyard and he wants a wall piece where he hangs out.
> ...


I like the lettering…is that the MS state flower?


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

DanYo said:


> *Mississippi Framed wall hanging picture blog commission*
> 
> Met another chap from another online forum, anyways I have made him several smaller woodworking pieces. His mother is a reseller … owns a headshop.
> He and his brother made a slate stone patio in his backyard and he wants a wall piece where he hangs out.
> ...


I like the lettering, but what is the function of the side pieces with the dots? Seems superfluous and detracting to me. Then again- I live in Texas.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

DanYo said:


> *Mississippi Framed wall hanging picture blog commission*
> 
> Met another chap from another online forum, anyways I have made him several smaller woodworking pieces. His mother is a reseller … owns a headshop.
> He and his brother made a slate stone patio in his backyard and he wants a wall piece where he hangs out.
> ...


Sweet job on that sign!!............Jim


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *Mississippi Framed wall hanging picture blog commission*
> 
> Met another chap from another online forum, anyways I have made him several smaller woodworking pieces. His mother is a reseller … owns a headshop.
> He and his brother made a slate stone patio in his backyard and he wants a wall piece where he hangs out.
> ...




​Hey Donna … I'm considering iron spikes … add a little mystery


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

DanYo said:


> *Mississippi Framed wall hanging picture blog commission*
> 
> Met another chap from another online forum, anyways I have made him several smaller woodworking pieces. His mother is a reseller … owns a headshop.
> He and his brother made a slate stone patio in his backyard and he wants a wall piece where he hangs out.
> ...


Napaman, that is our state flower, the magnolia (the magnolia is also our state tree). The font used is on almost anything released by the state of Mississippi.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

DanYo said:


> *Mississippi Framed wall hanging picture blog commission*
> 
> Met another chap from another online forum, anyways I have made him several smaller woodworking pieces. His mother is a reseller … owns a headshop.
> He and his brother made a slate stone patio in his backyard and he wants a wall piece where he hangs out.
> ...


I like the spikes- but there is something that rubs me the wrong way about their location. Maybe going vertical on each side? Ask a few more people for their opinions- try different locations- ask the owners. Mine is just one opinion.
Maybe just one in each corner- as though that was how it was attached to the wall.
Golly- I hope you asked for opinions. . . I always forget to ask- GGG


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*the Autocad printer output*









..
*Out put the file on 1 to 1 scale and cut out the pieces, sanded them and primed them dark green … sorry no photos … I was in-the-zone … banged them out pretty quick … >grinz<

The letter M is 4.25 inches tall and Mississippi is 24 inches long.
*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *the Autocad printer output*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I see is *Mississi*

Now what?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DanYo said:


> *the Autocad printer output*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the way I used to spell it.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *the Autocad printer output*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,

Karson has been known to say, "no, photos, didn't happen".

But if it did happen, and it looks like that, great!

Lee


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*MISSISSIPPI painted letters*









..


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DanYo said:


> *MISSISSIPPI painted letters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that was the way that my teachers tried to tell me.

4 I's and 4 S's and 1M and 2 P's Put them together and make Mississippi.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *MISSISSIPPI painted letters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep… and *ippi *at the end… *I pee pee I*... LOL

Looks nice!

Is that in wood on wood… or wood on cloth?

Are you going to have a picture with it on the wall?

That's a pretty good-sized banner!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DanYo said:


> *MISSISSIPPI painted letters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this going to become a mold.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *MISSISSIPPI painted letters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will eventually be a wall-art-piece to hang in a internet-customers back yard patio.
He has one of my welcome tiles

I'm using all outdoor materials and finishes. The wood letters are primed with green indoor outdoor Krylon.

... Karson … I like the mold idea. ... got me thinking this might be a cool plaster piece.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

DanYo said:


> *MISSISSIPPI painted letters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a Mississippi native, I like this and will be looking forward to the finished piece.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

DanYo said:


> *MISSISSIPPI painted letters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *MISSISSIPPI painted letters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did happen!!

Nice job, Dan.

Lee


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

DanYo said:


> *MISSISSIPPI painted letters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat sign!!..........Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

DanYo said:


> *MISSISSIPPI painted letters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..and it looks just like the Autocad printout!

Should make a very happy customer, Dan.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *MISSISSIPPI painted letters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*in wood and and another frame design idea*







​
*... will hang out side so it is pressure treated 1/2" pine sheathing.

In this photo, letters are primed, painted, Gorilla Glued and screwed.*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

DanYo said:


> *in wood and and another frame design idea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work dan
as usual
you have a good style

that's the way i feel allot
'glued and screwed'


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *in wood and and another frame design idea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great looking work, Dan.

Lee


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *in wood and and another frame design idea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is Super COOL!

Nice!

Thank you.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

DanYo said:


> *in wood and and another frame design idea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the screws- add a nice touch to the piece.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

DanYo said:


> *in wood and and another frame design idea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another beauty, Dan!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *in wood and and another frame design idea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Dan.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*textured, bronze and iron oxide coatings w/ acid patina then top coat*

first photo is with the bronze and iron oxide patinated coating. If this was an interior piece I'd be done








finished piece with uv marine spar varnish and a matt top coat … still need to make the frame








lee valley bronzed screws. sitting outside this piece will age beautifully.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

DanYo said:


> *textured, bronze and iron oxide coatings w/ acid patina then top coat*
> 
> first photo is with the bronze and iron oxide patinated coating. If this was an interior piece I'd be done
> 
> ...


Great job and great finish


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *textured, bronze and iron oxide coatings w/ acid patina then top coat*
> 
> first photo is with the bronze and iron oxide patinated coating. If this was an interior piece I'd be done
> 
> ...


SUPER FINISH!

Thank you!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

DanYo said:


> *textured, bronze and iron oxide coatings w/ acid patina then top coat*
> 
> first photo is with the bronze and iron oxide patinated coating. If this was an interior piece I'd be done
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Dan!

Really like the way the screws add to the piece.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

DanYo said:


> *textured, bronze and iron oxide coatings w/ acid patina then top coat*
> 
> first photo is with the bronze and iron oxide patinated coating. If this was an interior piece I'd be done
> 
> ...


Outstanding. I absolutely love the finish. That HAD to be the exact look you were going for. Really impressive.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

DanYo said:


> *textured, bronze and iron oxide coatings w/ acid patina then top coat*
> 
> first photo is with the bronze and iron oxide patinated coating. If this was an interior piece I'd be done
> 
> ...


Metallic finish and screws make it perfect. I'd go very simple on the frame- hardly needs anything.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *textured, bronze and iron oxide coatings w/ acid patina then top coat*
> 
> first photo is with the bronze and iron oxide patinated coating. If this was an interior piece I'd be done
> 
> ...


Nice one buddy.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *textured, bronze and iron oxide coatings w/ acid patina then top coat*
> 
> first photo is with the bronze and iron oxide patinated coating. If this was an interior piece I'd be done
> 
> ...


Sweet.
I like it, the finish looks fantastic.

Steve


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

DanYo said:


> *textured, bronze and iron oxide coatings w/ acid patina then top coat*
> 
> first photo is with the bronze and iron oxide patinated coating. If this was an interior piece I'd be done
> 
> ...


That finish is awesome! This is going to be another first class piece.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*quartersawn white oak, sapele frame *

excuse the shop table top photos. I'm not tall enough to get a square photo.

18 mortice and tenon joints. Frame is about 48×16

This is with a wet seal coat of marine spar varnish.

Tomorrow rub it down with scotch-brite and give it another coat, hit it with some Briwax, mount the hardware and mount the Mississippi.
..








.
.








.
.








.
.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *quartersawn white oak, sapele frame *
> 
> excuse the shop table top photos. I'm not tall enough to get a square photo.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Great work!

Thank you!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *quartersawn white oak, sapele frame *
> 
> excuse the shop table top photos. I'm not tall enough to get a square photo.
> 
> ...


Greta job, Dan.

Lee


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

DanYo said:


> *quartersawn white oak, sapele frame *
> 
> excuse the shop table top photos. I'm not tall enough to get a square photo.
> 
> ...


Looks great I really like the color.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

DanYo said:


> *quartersawn white oak, sapele frame *
> 
> excuse the shop table top photos. I'm not tall enough to get a square photo.
> 
> ...


Dan: A great looking piece.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

DanYo said:


> *quartersawn white oak, sapele frame *
> 
> excuse the shop table top photos. I'm not tall enough to get a square photo.
> 
> ...


Great choice of white oak for the frame. Color and finish are super.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

DanYo said:


> *quartersawn white oak, sapele frame *
> 
> excuse the shop table top photos. I'm not tall enough to get a square photo.
> 
> ...


Wow, Dan! Another beautiful piece!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

DanYo said:


> *quartersawn white oak, sapele frame *
> 
> excuse the shop table top photos. I'm not tall enough to get a square photo.
> 
> ...


Cool Dan, wonderful work there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *quartersawn white oak, sapele frame *
> 
> excuse the shop table top photos. I'm not tall enough to get a square photo.
> 
> ...


Dan, you are the man. I like the originality of your work. Nice job mate.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*photo blog of finished piece ... ready to ship to my MISSISSIPPI BUD*









.








.








.








.








..
Photoshopped to the place where it will hang. ... gotta build a crate
..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *photo blog of finished piece ... ready to ship to my MISSISSIPPI BUD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very COOL wall hanging!

Just beautiful!

Turned out really very NICE!

Thank you!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *photo blog of finished piece ... ready to ship to my MISSISSIPPI BUD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Dan, well done.

Steve


----------



## GlenGuarino (Feb 23, 2010)

DanYo said:


> *photo blog of finished piece ... ready to ship to my MISSISSIPPI BUD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

DanYo said:


> *photo blog of finished piece ... ready to ship to my MISSISSIPPI BUD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Thanks for bringing us along on the journey.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DanYo said:


> *photo blog of finished piece ... ready to ship to my MISSISSIPPI BUD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great signage


----------

